# Shimano Rod Warranty



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Anyone have experience with sending rods to Shimano for warranty replacement? My 2 month old Trevala snapped in half right through the epoxy on a guide foot on what was probably only a 14-18 inch snapper. That happened minutes after landing a 28 inch snapper. There was a sharp edge curled towards the blank on the end of the guide foot, so I'm guessing that contributed to it.

Anyway, how are they to deal with? Should I expect a hassle or a new rod?

Thanks.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

You might just be able to take it to tackle shop and swap it out.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought it on Amazon.com from Fisherman's World. They have a 30 day return policy and its been about 60. 

I have it packed up ready to go to Shimano, but I'm guessing this could take several weeks to get a replacement. Hopefully not. If a local shop would take it and do a swap for me, that would be awesome, but I'm guessing that's not likely.


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

I pretty sure you can take it anywhere that sells those rods and they will swap it out for you


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I fish Gloomis rods and have sent a couple rods in for warranty. And shimano and Gloomis are the same ownership. So if the warranty is the same just go to shimanos website, there should be a short form to print out and send it in with the rod and 7 to 10 days you'll have a new one .With a cardboard tube it is about 25$ to ship.Hope this helps good luck!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

BlackJeep said:


> I bought it on Amazon.com from Fisherman's World. They have a 30 day return policy and its been about 60.


Been there. Best thing to do is discuss with Amazon, even if its through a reseller. Amazon will make it right, even though its after the policy date. Making up a sad story doesn't hurt either


----------



## L/D Max (Mar 5, 2009)

I had one break after 3 years. I put the but end in a cardboard tube and sent it to them. New rod delivered to my house 4 days later. Shimano is the bomb on warranty. send it here...

*US Office 
*Shimano American Corp. 
Reel Repair Service 
One Holland 
Irvine, CA. 92618


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I sent it to Shimano and a new one arrived 2 weeks later. Now i want to trade the new oon towards maybe an avet reel.


----------

